# Thyroid Scan



## LizziePDX (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi,

Just wondering how often everyone gets scanned. Mine was clean and wondering if I should do it annually or every couple of years?

Any thoughts on that?

Thanks


----------



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

I get mine ultrasounded every year at least. I had it done yesterday (ten months since last done) as I have noticed changes in the thyroid area. I would do it six monthly if I needed to. 
I can only speak for myself here. It's part of my doctors wait and see approach with my early Hashimoto's alongside regular blood test's, more for my piece of mind.


----------



## LizziePDX (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for your input Bily. I hope everything was okay on your recent scan.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When I had mine (it was removed a year ago), I did yearly scans. I think that's sufficient unless you feel something structurally wrong, like pain or pressure or trouble swallowing or breathing.


----------



## LizziePDX (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks* Jenny*. Why was your thyroid removed? You were having regular, yearly scans and something went wrong?

I think I'll go for getting yearly scans. Sometimes I feel pressure or more like a heaviness when I'm lying down on my side but my scan this year was okay.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My thyroid was removed because my Hashi's could no longer be controlled with meds and my thyroid was growing into my neck and displacing my esophagus, causing breathing and choking issues.


----------



## LizziePDX (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow - that sounds really serious Jenny V. Thanks for your input. I'll go with yearly.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Eh, it was more of an annoyance, really. I was more fed up with the uncontrolled Hashi's--I was having to do labs every 6 weeks and my dosage kept having to be changed and my symptoms never really went away.


----------

